# Are we surprised?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRO: Egypt's ruling military generals have unveiled plans that could see them retain power for another 18 months, increasing fears the country's democratic transition process is under threat.
The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces took control of Egypt after the toppling of the President, Hosni Mubarak, in February and initially promised to return to their barracks within six months. But since then the transition to an elected civilian government has been beset by delays and controversies, fuelling speculation the army could be buying time to try to shoehorn one of its own into the presidency.
This week, Field Marshal Mohamed Hussein Tantawi denied that any candidates would emerge from the country's powerful military establishment.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> CAIRO: Egypt's ruling military generals have unveiled plans that could see them retain power for another 18 months, increasing fears the country's democratic transition process is under threat.
> The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces took control of Egypt after the toppling of the President, Hosni Mubarak, in February and initially promised to return to their barracks within six months. But since then the transition to an elected civilian government has been beset by delays and controversies, fuelling speculation the army could be buying time to try to shoehorn one of its own into the presidency.
> This week, Field Marshal Mohamed Hussein Tantawi denied that any candidates would emerge from the country's powerful military establishment.


Not really surprised, no. If SCAF's latest plans are implemented, they would be "running" the country until well into 2013: 

first, parliamentary elections, in stages (both lower and upper house i.e. shura council). Starting in late November, almost December, the official results would not be announced until Mid March, so inauguration would be April (earliest).

then, a constituent assembly/committee would be formed to draft the New and Improved constitution  The plan is to write a "proper" constitution , not just amendments so they would allow 6 months for this job. This would takes us to late 2012.

then, a referendum for Egyptians to approve (or not) the new constitution. Note, if it's not approved, back to the drawing board.

and finally, presidential elections to elect the new head of state. Since a country cannot (or rather should not) not have a head of state (currently SCAF) this means the military would be holding onto power for another 12-18 months :boxing:

So, let's hope that all of the above runs as clockwork, otherwise we are :tape2:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Democracy is coming
Doesn't it just remind you of:-
"the cheques in the post"
(thats the only clean one I could think of)


----------

